# Lifetime Warranty - 30 Year shingle, Really?



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I am surprised to see the difference in knowledge between each and every HO. Some seem to know all the technical terms and others dont know the first thing about anything going on.

I got in contact with an old proposal I had out and havent heard anything from. I asked him how it was going and if he had any more questions and so on and so fourth. He tells me I am the highest price out of the four he recieved. I say thats odd because I lowered my pricing because I have minimal overhead and know that your neighbors house that I did I was far from the highest.

I ask him what they are offering and so on and so fourth. He told me he wanted a roof with the lifetime warranty so I assumed lifetime shingle. BOY was I wrong. Everything else he read off were 25 or 30 year shingles. I explain to him thats why there is such a huge price difference and those shingles dont have a "lifetime" warranty. (This has happened twice this year)

Sorry, had to vent to some guys understand and may laugh a bit.


----------



## Roofer Dan (Dec 21, 2009)

One question:

About how old is the HO?

Lifetime warrenties are only "lifetime" for the origional customer.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe the lifetime warranty is for the life of the product? Non transferable, good only for the original owner? I'm sure there is some gimmick involved. Besides it's pretty hard to make a contractor honor his "lifetime warranty" if they have gone bankrupt. I'm sure you know all this stuff. :thumbsup: Too bad the HO doesn't know or care about it though.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

In his 50's. 

Either one of the shingle brands he chooses to put on that I offered have a lifetime (50 year) warranty.

My personal warranty stays the same as it does any other job. If anything happens, its supposedly covered by the manufacturer. I dont know that for sure yet though as I have never had a problem.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The warranty is a big gimmick anyway. "Oh, the shingles failed after 20 years." "OK, here ya go mr customer, a brand new pack of shingles, oh gee labor?..that's up to you"


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

can you (and others) elaborate on your roofing labor warranty? Assuming the issue is due to the workmanship that is.


----------



## JOHN WHITE (Apr 22, 2008)

*lifetime warranty*

their a contractor in our area that warrantee his labor the same as shingle warranty 20yr 30yr BUT he prorate the warrantee for exsample i went on leak pipe boot one year old they called he sent them aletter(a contract) that because of proration it will run $400 to $600 they had to sign letter and send back before he would dispatch a repair person. ihope this help


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

English please........


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

MJW said:


> English please........


A few periods and maybe a comma or two might make that jumble understandable.


----------



## mkp (Jun 6, 2010)

I found this blog really hilarious. I burst out laughing it. The author here has given us a detailed description of an experience he had with a customer with regard to shingles. The confusion occurred because the customer thought that shingles have lifetime warranty. I would like to thank the author for writing such a humorous article. Blogs like these go a long way in easing our tensions. I wish him all the best in his endeavors. I hope that he will continue the good work in future also.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

seeyou said:


> A few periods and maybe a comma or two might make that jumble understandable.



I got a headache reading that post.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I found first hand that lifetime shingles can vary greatly within the different shingle manufacturers. A couple weeks ago we did a "Lifetime" Duration install and they seemed a lot thinner and lighter than the Certainteed "Lifetime" shingles. The home owner (who picked out the shingles and color) thought the same thing. We put the Hagg shingle guage on them and they guaged as a 30-40 year shingle. We did get a steal of a deal on them as they were overstock, $75 per square! Normal price $130. They did lay nice and straight though with only one sliver.

The only lifetime pitched roofs out there would be slate, tile, copper, and metal. Even wood shingles which used to last up to 50 years (seen it a few times) now only last about as long as a 30 year laminate.

"Lifetime" in asphalt shingles really only means a thicker look with more depth and color. More than likely by year 35 they will be shot, all brands.


----------

